# Best Trim/Handheld Router



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a large powerful Milwaukee router but would like a small, handheld "trim" type router for small jobs (for example, the cornhole sets I just made). Can anyone please suggest some top of the line brands that I should consider?

I will say (humbly) that I can afford most anything and typically like quality--regardless of price. All other things being equal, I will save money but I don't like to sacrifice quality to save money. I have SawStop, Festool, and other tools of that caliber.

Thanks in advance for the recommendations! Comments are very much welcomed as well!


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

I bought my Porter Cable model #7310 way back in 2004 it has never let me down. I keep a 1/4 in. round over bit it in all the time.


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks, Gary! Looks like a nice router! I saw on the web a lot of folks recommend the PC 690. Looks quite a bit larger than the one you posted but still compact size. 

To all the woodworking experts out there, how many routers do you utilize? I have a large powerful one for my router table. Do I need a tiny, palm sized one and then a handheld--but 2 hands to operate--one as well? 

I am thinking if you want a router for all occassions in an ideal world you would have a large powerful one for the table, mid sized (like PC 690?) for medium to large handheld jobs, and then maybe a palm size router for tiny jobs. Is that a fair assessment?

I have the large one covered, just looking for the smaller size(s) now.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Dewalt or Bosch trim routers are highy rated. I am leaning toward the DeWalt becuase of the clear base and LED light. I have two Bosch 1617 routers for my table and bigger needs.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

You know, festool makes a trim router:
https://www.festoolusa.com/power-tools/routers/mfk-700-modular-trim-router-set-574368


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Get ready for the pot to stir, but is the Festool one superior to the others in function?

Good tip about the clear base and LED on Dewalt. I will check into that.

Do you guys agree that if you have 3 routers--table mounted, handheld, and a palm/trim that you should have one that will work for most all occassions? I just don't want to buy something in the middle of classes all to figure out later that I want a bigger one for some jobs and a smaller one for others. So, I am trying to plan ahead about how many I will want to ultimately own to cover a wide range of needs. 

Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is the one!*

Of the trim routers I own including the early PC's I like this one the best, 2 bases, LED light and lot's of power at 1.25 HP. Easy to hold also. Read the Amazon reviews for any tool you are considering:
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWP611...=1427397770&sr=1-1&keywords=dewalt+611+router


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Just like all of the other "best" threads this is a very subjective subject. Responders will tell you what they have found to be the best for their purpose.

You will have to take this data and determine for yourself what will be best for you.

George


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

One downside to trim routers is they are all 1/4 shank bits, and my large routers (I have 3) all use 1/2 inch bits....so I've played around with buying a trim router over the years, and probably still will one of these days, but have held off as I haven't wanted to buy all new bits. 

I came really close a few months back to buying a dewalt 611 router which is a hair larger than a trim router, but much smaller than my other routers.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Personally, I have a large 3-1/4hp triton for table use, and a Bosch 1617 for handheld larger use that also gets table mounted. I plan to buy a trim router here in the next couple weeks.
My point is that your thoughts are right on with mine so I'm thinking great minds think alike applies here! Haha.
As to the original topic, I'm listening because I'm in the same boat as the OP.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

SMLWinds said:


> Get ready for the pot to stir, but is the Festool one superior to the others in function?
> 
> Good tip about the clear base and LED on Dewalt. I will check into that.
> 
> ...


I'm of the opinion that as long as the bit spins, all routers work pretty well equal, so I can't say the festool is better. I'm also of the opinion that if you've used a brand and always been satisfied with said brand, no harm sticking to that brand.

As far as the 3 router plan goes, its a good idea. Honestly, I'd imagine one could get by pretty well with just 2, a big old table mounted one and a trim router, provided you didnt regularly want to hog out giant mortises by hand. 

Last note, you might want to look into the Bosch colt router as well. I hear that one coming up all the time and its supposed to be fantastic


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

Anybody tried the "rocky" ? I believe from MLCS.


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have the Ridgid R24012 1 1/2 HP and it is comfortable to use, comes with both round and square clear bases, nice light and edge kit. I've used it quite a few times since I picked it up 3 months ago and like it so far. My only complaint is the opening to access the collet nut is pretty tight and it is sometimes difficult to get the supplied wrench in on it to change out bits. Other than that, it's a good buy at $89, or for $99 HD is offering it with a 1/4 sheet sander.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Festool 700 router. Multiple bases that are quick change.

I also use the Bosche Palm router


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

SMLWinds said:


> Get ready for the pot to stir, but is the Festool one superior to the others in function?
> 
> Good tip about the clear base and LED on Dewalt. I will check into that.
> *
> ...


After 45 years of woodworking  I found myself with a substantial router collection. Starting at the large end, a Milwaukee 3.5 Hp hand held, several 3.25 Porter Cables in tables, a 2 HP PC 7529 plunge router, about four 1.75 HP 690 Porter Cables in D handles and for special jigs, several Porter Cable trim routers for laminates and small round over operations, the 1.25 HP Dewalt 611 I posted above, and down to 2 Trend 1 HP routers in fixed and plunge bases. There is only a range of good ones for specific tasks, not one perfect one as stated previously. 

I don't own Bosch, Hitachi, Ryobi, Skill or Black and Decker routers, so I can't speak for them. I haven't had any issues with the ones I mentioned above. The Porter Cable 690 are a bit loud, but that's about it. The Dewalt 611 Combo is the probably the last router I will purchase and I recommend it highly. :yes:


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a Bosch laminate trimmer that has served me well for over 20 years including 12 years of daily use in a cabinet shop.I also have a Festool that is a very high quality tool.


----------



## dtsdig (Mar 18, 2015)

I just bought the Bosch Colt installer's kit last week and haven't used it yet, but like the feel of it and it appears to be well built. I went with the installer's kit because of the tilt base that comes with it. I've got some uses for that setup right about now.
My only other router is a Bosch 1617 with a dedicated fixed base that stays in the table so that I can use the plunge base and the original fixed base for hand-held operations when need be. It's easy to slip the router in and out of the fixed base in the table.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

SMLWinds said:


> Do you guys agree that if you have 3 routers--table mounted, handheld, and a palm/trim that you should have one that will work for most all occassions? I just don't want to buy something in the middle of classes all to figure out later that I want a bigger one for some jobs and a smaller one for others. So, I am trying to plan ahead about how many I will want to ultimately own to cover a wide range of needs.
> 
> Thanks!


You can NEVER have enough routers!!! I have 5.

I know a lot of guys have and love trim routers but it depends on you. Frankly, I like heavier routers. But that said, I have an ancient (1979) 1.5 HP crapsman router that I use all the time - I'm kind of just hoping for it die so I can go get another in that range. This one will have features like being able to set the bit height and not have it change when you lock it, lol.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

DCuch86 said:


> I have the Ridgid R24012 1 1/2 HP and it is comfortable to use, comes with both round and square clear bases, nice light and edge kit. I've used it quite a few times since I picked it up 3 months ago and like it so far. My only complaint is the opening to access the collet nut is pretty tight and it is sometimes difficult to get the supplied wrench in on it to change out bits. Other than that, it's a good buy at $89, or for $99 HD is offering it with a 1/4 sheet sander.


I second this 100% and would also like to add that it has a lifetime warranty!

The nut is difficult to get to with the supplied wrench. Easy $1 fix...pawn shop and buy a single open end wrench to leave in the bag. OR...grind out a little 'v' on the supplied wrench where it hits the base to get that extra little angle needed.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I bought the Bosch Colt a few years ago and I can say I like it. It's a nice little router easy to control and pops out of the stand so changing the bit is easy. I also like the toggle switch which makes it very easy to turn off if the need arises. I'm happy with it.

Last year I submitted my workbench to ShopNotes magazine and as a result I won the PC450 combo kit which is smaller then the 690 which I own. The PC450 is a very nice router (a bit louder then the Bosh) and I use it quite a bit because of the plunge base. One thing I don't like about it is the off - on switch. It's one of those that has a rubber cover over it and is hard to turn off. I prefer the Colt toggle switch. But I like both of them - and YES, do get a palm router


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

SMLWinds said:


> I have a large powerful Milwaukee router but would like a small, handheld "trim" type router for small jobs (for example, the cornhole sets I just made). Can anyone please suggest some top of the line brands that I should consider?
> 
> I will say (humbly) that I can afford most anything and typically like quality--regardless of price. All other things being equal, I will save money but I don't like to sacrifice quality to save money. I have SawStop, Festool, and other tools of that caliber.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the recommendations! Comments are very much welcomed as well!


There pretty much all the same except for the cheaper ones. Buy this or buy that depending on features you like Or buy the most expensive just because you can. After you drop it on the floor let us know how what every you choose heldup:smile:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BernieL said:


> I bought the Bosch Colt a few years ago and I can say I like it. It's a nice little router easy to control and pops out of the stand so changing the bit is easy. I also like the toggle switch which makes it very easy to turn off if the need arises. I'm happy with it.
> 
> Last year I submitted my workbench to ShopNotes magazine and as a result I won the PC450 combo kit which is smaller then the 690 which I own. The PC450 is a very nice router (a bit louder then the Bosh) and I use it quite a bit because of the plunge base. One thing I don't like about it is the off - on switch. It's one of those that has a rubber cover over it and is hard to turn off. I prefer the Colt toggle switch. But I like both of them - and YES, do get a palm router


Me too Bernie. I hate that switch. I never know which side to push and seem to guess wrong every time. I heard the bubble can be cut off and the next time I use it I'm going to cut it off. Love that size of router and love the plunge base too. 

Colt gets high marks from owners too. 

Al


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

My kids are both adults now and are always asking for gift ideas at Christmas etc. I asked for a PC 1 1/4 HP palm router and they laughed at me because I have two other PC routers, a plunge and a fixed base I keep in my table. Of course my kids don't do woodworking so they don't know the value of the right tool for the right job. I don't use the little router for any serious edging, just for timing and inlays, therefore you don't need too many bits.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I needed a trim router for putting round overs on trim work and was hoping to hold out and get the Colt... But I broke down and picked up an ROK (off brand) on the cheap today. 
Time will tell, but I think it'll do fine for what I need it for. 
I just finished some signs for work and doing all the round overs with my 2.3 kind of helped me make up my mind :-D


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

asevereid said:


> I needed a trim router for putting round overs on trim work and was hoping to hold out and get the Colt... But I broke down and picked up an ROK (off brand) on the cheap today.
> Time will tell, but I think it'll do fine for what I need it for.
> I just finished some signs for work and doing all the round overs with my 2.3 kind of helped me make up my mind :-D


ROK. The Boss In Hand Tools. Made in South Korea. Time will tell.

Let's know how it works out.

Al


----------

